

Developing a Embedded System - srkiranraj

Hi Friends,
I am interested in developing some gadgets. Say Tablet PC, With less features like viewing PDF's, writing notes, Paint, Calculator... How do I start? I know for a beginner it is too hard. So where do I begin? From microcontrollers or can I directly start from things like beagle board or something. Aim of this total thing is to understand the lifecycle of a product development.
======
srkiranraj
Anyone help please. Have I posted this on wrong page! Where do I need to post
for "Ask HN"???

